# Other Pro American Basketball leagues



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*I will write about ABA/CBA/NBDL/USBL*

I will post articles then give my takes on it or just tell people what is going on...

Example: 

New design and layout at www.cbahoopsonline.com
Official CBA merchandise now available at cbahoopsonline.com 
NBDL season starts November 15th
CBA season also starts November 15th 
Call-ups to date - 1 (Devin Brown by the San Antonio Spurs to replace the injured Speedy Claxton.) Devin was the 2002 USBL Co-Rookie of the Year. He was also the 2nd pick in the NBDL Draft.
ABA named Jim Clark, owner of the Kansas City Knights, President/Chief Operation Officer of the ABA. The ABA suspended operations this season in order to fine tune all operations and develop an overall plan for the long-term viability of the league. Exact details on the ABA league for 2003 will be determined at an organizational meeting to be held in December in New York.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I will write about ABA/CBA/NBDL/USBL*



> Originally posted by <b>minorleaguehoopz</b>!
> I will post articles then give my takes on it or just tell people what is going on...
> 
> Example:
> ...


I am glad to see that the ABA is coming back! There is always a place for leagues like that. Another place where potential players can work on their skills and potential coaches can coach!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Use this folder to put all other American Professional Basketball leagues editorials in


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*CBA article in Sports Illustrated*


CBA owners ponied up $500,000 in startup costs when the league re-launched after bankruptcy.
Two of last season's eight teams made a profit, two broke even, and four lost money, though none more than $200,000. 
Average payroll for a 10-man roster this year is approximately $150,000, or about 15% of expenses (where teams had supposedly spent up to $400,000 in the past). 
NBA Deputy Commissioner Russ Granik recently met with CBA execs abot a merger with the NBDL, but the two sides couldn't agree on terms.
CBA Commissioner Gary Hunter says Toledo and Vancouver have expressed interest in buying a CBA team


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*Opening weekend attendence figures...*

With two games in each league still to be played on Sunday.... 
*CBA*
Friday
Yakima at Dakota.........3,511
Grand Rapids at Idaho....3,187
Saturday
Sioux Falls at Gary......4,412
Yakima at Dakota.........3,667
Grand Rapids at Idaho....2,412
Great Lakes at Rockford..5,832
Sunday
Gary at Great Lakes
Sioux Falls at Rockford


*NBDL*
Friday
Huntsville at Roanoke......1,412
Asheville at Fayetteville..no report
Columbus at Greenville.....no report, newspaper described it as "sparse"
N.Charleston at Mobile.....2,021
Saturday
Fayetteville at Roanoke....no report yet
Huntsville at Asheville....2,607
Sunday
Columbus at Mobile
Greenville at N.Charleston


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*At 57, league firms up position*

Great article about how the CBA has rebounded. For those who don't know much about minor league hoops this is a great article to get you introduced...

http://www.post-trib.com/cgi-bin/pto-story/sports/z1/11-17-02_z1_spor_10.html


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*Master P still clings to NBA dream*

Story from ESPN.com's Marc Spears about Master P trying to get into the NBA... 


http://www.espn.go.com/nba/columns/spears_marc/1462117.html


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*Editorial*

An average of 3,371 fans (26,969 total) attended the Continental Basketball Association’s eight opening weekend games, a 23 percent increase from last season’s attendance in the first eight games (21,911 total, 2,739 average). The CBA is proving that they are the dominant minor league. Talk of a CBA/NBDL merger is seeming more and more likely. The NBA doesn't want to lose at anything. With almost 100% certainty I can predict that in 2 or so years the NBDL and CBA will merge. I can't see the merger not happen. The NBA is new to the business of minor league basketball. They need to have a new direction. When the CBA merges with the NBDL it will be one of the best minor leagues ever. Rivaling the original ABA, although the original ABA was not solely a 'minor' league. They didn't try to be a 'feeder' league to the NBA, they tried to beat the NBA at it's own game. Which is exactly what the CBA is doing but on a lower level (the NBDL). 


*THIS WEEK IN CBA HISTORY* 

On November 13, 1990 the Albany Patroons won their first home game of the 1990-91 season. Head Coach George Karl’s squad would not loose another home game that season, posting a CBA record 28-0 mark at the Knickerbocker Arena. 

_Excerpts of this article are taken from the most recent CBA Press Release._


----------------------------------------------

Most recent CBA transactions:

*11/12/02*
*Dakota* - Waived Roy Rogers.

*Sioux Falls* - Waived Anthony Blakes, Ivan Coulter, Anthony DiBuono, Jeff Gibbs, Stephen Jones, Jr., Boswell King, Thomas Reed and Chris Simmons.

*Gary* - Signed Jemeil Rich.

*Idaho* - Signed Sharif Fajardo.

*11/13/02*
*Rockford* - Waived Darrin Hancock, DeJuan Wheat and Tim Winn.

*Dakota* - Waived Dominic Smith and Kevin Freeman.

*Grand Rapids* - Placed Kelly Wise on the Injured Reserve List and waived Marquise Gainous and Tim Kisner.

*Great Lakes* - Waived Justus Thigpen, Kenyada Dent, Derrick Wright, Frank Gojcaj, Rory Jones and Isaac Bullock.

*Idaho* - Waived Kaniel Dickens, Joe Wyatt, Marvin Rodgers, Danny Johnson, Marcus Quinn and Marcell Scott.

*Gary* - Placed Leon Smith on the Inactive Reserve List, retroactive to 11/3/02, and waived Willie Burton, Mike Deemer, Rob Dye, and Antwon Hall.

*Yakima* - Waived Jackie Jones, Tyson Whitfield, Donald Watts, Jamie Kendrick, Cedric Suitt, Gerald Walker and Elvin Mimms.

*Idaho* - Chris Garner was placed on the Negotiation List, due to international clearance complications.

*Sioux Falls* - Waived David Sawyer.

*11/14/02*
*Idaho* - Placed Chris Garner on the Active Roster.

*Gary* - Signed Terquin Mott.

*11/15/02*
*Gary Steelheads* - Signed forward Jason Sasser; placed forward Damiam Owens on the Injured Reserve List; and was awarded forward Darrin Hancock off waivers. 

*11/19/02*
*Gary Steelheads* - Waived forward Jason Sasser.

*Great Lakes Storm* - Placed guard Jermaine Jackson on the
inactive reserve list.

*Idaho Stampede* - Signed guard Justus Thigpen and waived
guard Tim Gill.

----------------------------------------------

Most recent NBDL transactions:

None to report.

----------------------------------------------

Call-Ups to date - 1 (Devin Brown - Spurs)


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*Editorial*

As of now there are 3 call ups to the NBA. Devin Brown, who was called up to the Spurs just 2 days after he was drafted by the Patriots of the NBDL to replace Speedy Claxton. Anthony Goldwire was called up Nov. 20th by the San Antonio Spurs. Anthony Goldwire was playing for the Yakima Sun Kings of the CBA. Jermaine Jackson was called up by the Toronto Raptors on Nov. 20th. Jermaine Jackson was playing for the Great Lakes Storm of the CBA. The call-ups are the first and second of the 2002-03 CBA season. 

----------------------------------------------

*THIS WEEK IN CBA HISTORY* 

On Nov. 27, 1998 the Connecticut Pride set a CBA record with 25 steals in a 118-113 overtime victory over the Yakima Sun Kings. Behind the award winning trio of MVP Adrian Griffin, Defensive Player of the Year James Martin, and Coach of the Year Tyler Jones, the Pride would go on to defeat the Sioux Falls Skyforce, 4-1, in the 1999 CBA Finals. 

_Excerpts of this article are taken from the most recent CBA Press Release._

----------------------------------------------

Most recent CBA transactions:
*11/20/02*
*Gary* - Signed Galen Young, placed Leon Smith on its Active Roster, and waived Joe Crispin.

*Great Lakes* - signed Kenyada Dent.

*Yakima* - Signed Mike Elliott and placed Anthony Goldwire on the Inactive (NBA) Reserve List. 

*11/21/02*
*Sioux Falls* - Signed William Clay. 

*11/22/02*

*Grand Rapids* - Signed Tim Kisner and placed Ira Bowman on the Injured Reserve List.

*Yakima* - Signed Paul Shirley and placed Maurice Carter on the Injured Reserve List.

*CBA* - fined Oliver Miller of the Gary Steelheads for failing to leave the court immediately following an ejection in Game #12. 

*11/25/02*
*Rockford* - Waived Chauncey Jones.

*Yakima* - Signed Damien Cantrell and Fred Vinson and waived Eric Coley. 

----------------------------------------------

Most recent NBDL transactions:
*11/20/02*
*Mobile Revelers* - Signed guard Sean Colson and waived
center Corey Sanders.

*11/22/02*
*Greenville Groove* - Added forward Robert Conley and waived
forward Christian Anderson.

*11/25/02*
*Greenville Groove* - Signed foward Fred Williams and announced forward Robert Conley has left the team for personal reasons.


Call-Ups to date - 3 

Devin Brown - Spurs
Anthony Goldwire - Spurs
Jermaine Jackson - Raptors


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*CBA Notebook for Friday, November 29*

CBA Notebook for Friday, November 29 from FoxSports.com

Finally some respect from a leading sports source for the CBA. 
http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=243608


----------



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

New Altitude point guard Eddie Gill willing to be a hired gun to get back to the NBA


----------

